# What is a Texmaster goat?



## NubianFan

There was a goat for sale on my local craigslist that said it was 75% Texmaster and 25% Boer with a 50/50 boer/texmaster mother and full blood Texmaster father. What is that?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/texmastergoats.html


----------



## midlothianffa

It's a cross between a boer and a fainting(myotonic) goat


----------



## NubianFan

Sooooo are fainting goats meat goats? Does that mean that a texmaster is smaller than a boer but bigger than a myotonic. I just find this odd.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Sooooo are fainting goats meat goats? Does that mean that a texmaster is smaller than a boer but bigger than a myotonic. I just find this odd.


Yes fainters are meat goats.


----------



## TDG-Farms

LOL i always thought they got the worse deal ever in the animal kingdom. I mean when alls someone who wants to eat you has to do is scare ya and you faint, that just sucks!


----------



## Riverside Fainters

Some myotonic a can get to almost 200 lbs depending on the lineage. I know of one who is 188 I think. They are suppose to be really good eating. I don't have the heart to try.. Lol. My friend will have her first texmasters this spring!


----------



## NubianFan

I honestly always thought they were just a novelty for pets, I didn't know they served any purpose.


----------



## SplitHoofRanch

I use to have Texmasters & they were very slow growers.


----------



## SplitHoofRanch

They are a composite breed of myotonic & boer. For more info on them go to onion creek ranch website. I ran them for 2 yrs with my boers & have now switched to pure spanish.


----------



## Dani-1995

SplitHoofRanch said:


> They are a composite breed of myotonic & boer. For more info on them go to onion creek ranch website. I ran them for 2 yrs with my boers & have now switched to pure spanish.


Did you like them other than the slow growth?


----------



## milk and honey

All that "tightening up" when they faint makes good muscles! Hence, meat goats. Also stinkin funny to watch...he he


----------



## LiptrapLivestock

Dani-1995 said:


> Did you like them other than the slow growth?


I was wondering the same thing.

Caleb, Liptrap Livestock


----------



## SplitHoofRanch

I didn't like really like them. I tried them to improve parasite resistance & was not impressed. I have since gone to Spanish & life is so much easier for me now. I was looking for goats that were very self sufficient & the Spanish are just that.


----------



## sweetgoats

I think they are so pretty. Like a goat on steroids.


----------



## LiptrapLivestock

I think they look cool too but idk if it worth the hassle and slow growth that im hearing about

Caleb, Liptrap Livestock


----------



## Dani-1995

If we could speed the growth up a little then they would be great. If only I had space and money and I would give it a try. Unfortunately I have neither lol


----------



## LiptrapLivestock

I understand that. Any ideas on how to possibly speed the growth?

Caleb, Liptrap Livestock


----------



## Dani-1995

You could always mix in some nubian or other early maturing breed. I say nubian because it is fairly easy to find a more meat or dual purpose type than other dairy breeds. I wouldnt add in a lot. Really, for the finished product if you will, I'd like less that 15% nubian. Just enough to add in growth rate. Honestly, the right boers could add size. Maybe use the bigger of the myotonics. They arent all super small framed. I think your really looking at more hybrid vigor with more breeds. 

I love savannas and would like to incorporate them as well but haven't quite decided how or where


----------



## Dani-1995

Then theres line breeding... take you fastest growimg and breed them until you have a satisfactory growth rate.


----------



## Tenacross

SplitHoofRanch said:


> I didn't like really like them. I tried them to improve parasite resistance & was not impressed. I have since gone to Spanish & life is so much easier for me now. I was looking for goats that were very self sufficient & the Spanish are just that.


Are those your Spanish goats in your avatar? I'd like to see some more pictures of them.


----------



## LiptrapLivestock

True. I have looked into Savannas as well I really like them but they seem extremely expensive to get into

Caleb, Liptrap Livestock


----------



## SplitHoofRanch

Yes they are my Spanish goats. Go to splithoofranch.com it's my website & has more info & pics.


----------



## Tenacross

SplitHoofRanch said:


> Yes they are my Spanish goats. Go to splithoofranch.com it's my website & has more info & pics.


OK.
http://splithoofranch.com/index.html


----------



## GTAllen

Great looking Spanish


----------



## SplitHoofRanch

Thanks GT.


----------

